# 3x5 2 lane layout



## mvette76 (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody have a cool layout that would fit on 3x5 mdf board would like to put one together for my son so he doesn't mess with my 4 lane any help would be apreciated


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Here's an Idea....*

Check out Zanza's thread on the mini track he wants to build. It's entitled 'Mini Track Advice'. His table is a little bigger than 3x5, but it should work for you. Another place to look is on http://www.hoslotcarracing.com . Click the 'Layouts' button on the menu to the left. Down on that page is the schematics on making the Tuckaway. Or, you could make Goose Chicken's paperclip track:









You can make this with either Tomy, MM, or Tyco/Mattel track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

dlw said:


> Check out Zanza's thread on the mini track he wants to build. It's entitled 'Mini Track Advice'. His table is a little bigger than 3x5, but it should work for you. Another place to look is on http://www.hoslotcarracing.com . Click the 'Layouts' button on the menu to the left. Down on that page is the schematics on making the Tuckaway. Or, you could make Goose Chicken's paperclip track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...It's a little smaller in fact
1m13 x .75m which makes around 3.7 feet x 2,5 feet


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/layout/3x5.gif







fit on a 3 by 5 and is a really cool track (I use to have it first)

Found on Gregory Braun's excellent website


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 3 X 6 table, which those layouts would work great on. If it's not too much trouble, could you tell me what radius the curves are on those layouts? The straights I can figure out, but I'm not sure on the curves. I can tell there are some 9 and 6 inch radius curves on the layouts. Not sure which ones are the 12 and 15 inch radius.

Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

